# Drapers Super Bee Supers



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Are you sure? I don't think there is a Drapers in Iowa. I could be wrong. As far as I know there is only one in Nebraska and one in Pennsylvania.


----------



## IABeeMan (Aug 19, 2007)

Drapers is in Eastern NE. I have used them many times and have been extremely pleased with them, thier service, as well as thier products.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

*Drapers*

We buy a couple of hundred deeps every year to keep our operation up to date & in good shape. 
As far as I know Larry checks every super for problems before he sells it. 
I am sure this is why he has a sale on the odd lots or ones that don't fit properly.
We bought some from Mann Lake a few years back, 2 years in a row when dad was still alive & he was not to pleased with there quality compaired to Draper's.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Found this on the net:

*"Draper's Super Bee*

914 S St, Auburn, NE 68305-1303, United States (Map) (Add Company Info)
*Phone:* (402) 274-3725
*SIC:*Animal Specialities, NEC
*Line of Business:*Whl Bee Supplies

Seems there is a branch there!"


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

*Oops*

Sorry, I meant Nebraska. (I do know the difference.) Don't know where Iowa came from, other than they both have Big 12 schools.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>they both have Big 12 schools.

Nebraska didn't look so big yesterday...


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

Michael Bush said:


> >they both have Big 12 schools.
> 
> Nebraska didn't look so big yesterday...


yes its not like the team they had back in the 90s when I was working for UNL.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

*Nebraska-OSU totally off-topic, but MB started it*

As a graduate of Oklahoma State, when I think of Nebraska football, I think back to teither the 1987 or 88 season when we had Barry Sanders. Nebraska came to Stillwater, and there was high hope that we would win out and possibly even win the national championship. At the end of the first quarter, I think the score was about 35-0, Nebraska. We also lost to OU, just barely. So the game this last Saturday at least evens the score for that. Now OSU would have to beat Nebraska about 50 times straight and we might be even. (If you guys would keep your coach for about 50 years, that would be appreciated.)


----------

